# Edit photo in text?



## GanesanBI (Jan 21, 2009)

can i edit photo in text mode? 
please tell me step by step procedure... 
Thans in advance...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

text means ascii characters

a photo is an image 

if you mean what I see written above the answer is NO! you cannot edit any photo using a text editor .. 

you will need to open the picture with an IMAGE EDITOR like Gimp which has an install package for both XP & Linux installations

however if you might be asking how to add text to a photo .. you'll still need the IMAGE EDITOR and select text mode


----------

